# emotional,,, drunk ,,, drugged,,, and sloppy



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

I am not going to say I was a saint in my early days,, Yeah I had problems ,, but I picked up myself ,, put my pants on straight and cleaned up my act and got on me feet and worked hard to get where I am at right now, And no one had any sympathy for me ,,, I had to do it on my own,,, That being said ,, I just picked up a new builder yesterday,, And his reason for hiring me was due to my reputation with a few other builders,,, During my conversation,, he stated that he was simply tired of all the emotional problems the other drywall company had ,, along with not being dependable,, which I am sure is caused by there drinking problems,,which he said he was also tired of,,, Anyway,, I just want to say,,, THANKS!!,,,,,, Keep acting like the jobsite is a bar,, and have a good time,,:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

ill drink to that ,cheers :drink:


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

I agree with you there Better, but unfortunately around here it is way cheaper to hire alcohol and or drug abusers than it is to hire good ,clean , honest people. 

This is the way it works. DC hires crackhead, crackhead goes and starts job. 2 days later crackhead needs a fix and goes back to DC for an advance. DC hmms and haws and takes 15% of the price to complete job. Builders get sick of the crap and move there buisness to the next DC who have the same practice as the one previous, but want a cheaper price because of lack of reliability and quality. Builders are just as bad they want cheap and drug abusers and alcoholics are cheap.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

taper71 said:


> I agree with you there Better, but unfortunately around here it is way cheaper to hire alcohol and or drug abusers than it is to hire good ,clean , honest people.
> 
> This is the way it works. DC hires crackhead, crackhead goes and starts job. 2 days later crackhead needs a fix and goes back to DC for an advance. DC hmms and haws and takes 15% of the price to complete job. Builders get sick of the crap and move there buisness to the next DC who have the same practice as the one previous, but want a cheaper price because of lack of reliability and quality. Builders are just as bad they want cheap and drug abusers and alcoholics are cheap.


 Hey !!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm not cheap,,, okay ?????? :jester:


----------

